# Flaming Hotness - only if you are 18+ ;)



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a crazy song I did for fun - it's a collaboration with an amazing violinist and singer HwiEun Kim  For those of you who know my music it will be quite surprising change in style 






Since the whole thing is a huge experiment, I'm very looking forward for some feedback!


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is interesting, but what is it doing on a classical music forum?

It would be more appropriate for some kind of electronic music forum, perhaps.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Please disregard my post above--somehow I failed to notice that this had been posted in the "non-classical music" forum.

Sorry about that!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

chillowack said:


> Please disregard my post above--somehow I failed to notice that this had been posted in the "non-classical music" forum.
> Sorry about that!


Not to worry ... it was where you saw it first, then we also figured it should be moved to where it wasn't, so then it got moved from where it was to where it is now ... :lol:


----------



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you once again for listening, and my apologies for not posting this thread in this section.


----------

